
Show HN: Nov 2018 Show your startup - 100-xyz
Show your startup or what recent progress have you made.<p>Our startup is a platform for getting local information via Wifi.  <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.100-xyz.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.100-xyz.com</a><p>If the SSID is our platform&#x27;s eg: 100-Johns_Bar, when you join the Wifi you will land directly on Johns Bar web pages.  Or pointing your browser to 100.here will also get you there.<p>We were struggling to get users.<p>Recently a live translation startup contacted us and we are testing our devices in their events.  Their problem - if too many event guests connect to their platform for translation, the audio quality drops because of network congestion.  However if they use our product there is only one connection between our server and their remote server which increases the quality a lot.  The audio is then distributed from our mini server to the users via Wifi.  Testing in actual events was quite nerve racking.  However, our product has improved considerabley because of it.
======
sova
Cool! I would like to share my site nonforum.com it's a realtime discussion
forum that is in open beta

~~~
100-xyz
Hey Sova, Im located in China and am unable to open the site. Just FYI.

~~~
sova
Thanks for the head's up! It must by my essays section, I write about
different forms of gov and that probably caught a red flag.

